# Is this the ugliest shark ever?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...credible-photos-oceans-deadliest-hunters.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Beauty queen compared to the frilled shark.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Makos are awesome looking sharks, if you want to see ugly, just search goblin shark.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Sig, whats the deal with the Daily Mail posts?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you just call Sig a Brit?.......


Im going to sit back and see this one unfold.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Me too...can you pass me a beer...have some chips and popcorn, Chromey.

Will this be in 3D and stereo?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Chromey said:


> Did you just call Sig a Brit?.......
> 
> Im going to sit back and see this one unfold.


Lol. I retracted that one as I'm guessing I'm very very off base.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Erratic-Fish-Finatic said:


> Makos are awesome looking sharks, if you want to see ugly, just search goblin shark.


Goblin shark looks alright, try Giant Pacific Sleeper Shark!


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

nothing beats the greenland shark =) 

makos were my childhood fav. shark, so streamlined with ragged teeth. Check out its dorsal in the pic, those are copepods!!


----------

